# Deck builders- the joist jaw



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

There are three spikes in the picture I see.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Chris G said:


> There are three spikes in the picture I see.


Yup, I see three "knobs" on each one, opposite the side of the screw clamp.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

in over 6 years I have never had a need for one, prolly pass on it, although not nessecary, it would be helpfull for flush/inset beams and setting rafters alone. it does have a spike on the stationary side. if you lack the strength and finness to position, align and hold a joist and hit it with 2 toenails in a fraction of the time it would take to take this thing on and off, then deck building is not for you


----------



## azgardener (Feb 16, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I have to say, I got my Journeyman's card in 1972.
> I have been clamping a block to one end of a joist
> to hold it on a ledger or rimmer since before
> you started to work.
> ...


No disrespect taken and I hope you take none at my response. Anyone who is still doing the same thing today the same way they did it in 1972 must enjoy what they do. 

The majority of the work I did was apartrments so there was always a thin coat of cement poured over the top for leveling. The focus on those jobs were production so I will grant you they may not have been to your standards. 

I have worked in Beech Grove, the summer of 85 I think. I have to say that I did not run into carpenters of your quality nor of my speed, it was an unusual summer for me. I left at the first frost. But by the time I had left I had taught the locals how to use a speed square, how to cut studs in bulk and how to cut an arch with a skill saw (much faster than the jig saw). Everyone was using those homeowner sidewinder saws and toy hammers. The owner had a nail gun and compressor but no one liked using it :blink: It was a strange place to be sure. 

BTW I thought James Dean was from Fairmount? Or is there a different King of cool?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't know who you worked for, 
but we had worm drives 
way back when...



azgardener said:


> ......
> BTW I thought James Dean was from Fairmount? Or is there a different King of cool?


There is/was but one "King of Cool".
You may even Google it.
Or Google "The Getaway",
"Sand Pebbles",
"Tom Horn"...






"Bullit"


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Dustball said:


> I saw this in one of the trade magazines I get and I thought it would be handy for the one-man operations.
> 
> The Grabber Joist Jaw
> 
> Video- http://www.grabberman.com/Media/TechnicalData/403.wmv


Very interesting.. Its amazing how there are no "new" inventions these days, but reinventions. How AMAZED was everyone when joist hangers first came about? I wonder how many nay-sayers there where than too?


----------



## richtim (Jun 11, 2008)

It does hold the wet 2x10 and 12's. picture in the literature holding up 11 bags of redi-mix.

Rich Grand Haven


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

richtim said:


> It does hold the wet 2x10 and 12's. picture in the literature holding up 11 bags of redi-mix.
> 
> Rich Grand Haven


Yes. Easily.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

jproffer said:


> But you would spend at least that putting in a sinker, bending it over the edge, lining it up, then pulling it out when your done???
> 
> Not to mention, you now have one bent, worthless sinker less than you had before.
> 
> ...


You can make it for yourself, just as long as you don't sell them.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Never met a tool I didn't like...:clap:..so I plunked down my 59 + dollars and got a set...they seem to be put together pretty well....








​


----------



## Mike B (Sep 7, 2007)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Guess I haven't had a job yet where I've seen the need - I'll start two screws at a toenail angle on the joist sides, lift the joist up, set the outer end on the support beam, and run the screws home while holding the joist flush with the ledger top. I set all my joists w/ 3 screws each so I can walk on the structure.
> 
> Then, hardware day comes and I pull out all the air tools (compressor, hoses, filter, PP and framing guns - install all my joist hangers, H1s, any straps I need - drop the PP gun, set up the Hitachi and run 3" galvis in the framing.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much sums up how I do it.....easy, fast and effective.:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Mike B said:


> That's pretty much sums up how I do it.....easy, fast and effective.:thumbsup:


Oddly enough, there are decks where
the joist are hung on *both* ends,
no beam to rest anything on.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Sure nuff! 3 this year!!


----------



## jclem (May 29, 2008)

Looks like it might be a pretty handy gizmo and while I like new toys, I'm going to pass on this one. I've been in this game over 30 yrs, the latter 2/3 as a one man show. The way I learned,and still use, is to hammer in a 16 (or an 8d on smaller joists) and bend it over. I'll bet the JJ works well, but I'm going to save my money for another toy.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

azgardener said:


> Do they now have tico's that you can shoot with a nail gun? I saw on the video they were nailing the hangers with a gun which was not possible in my day.


Both Bostich and Hitachi make one. I have the Bostich and love it. I set the joists and hangers same time and then come back through with a palm nailer and 16s to finish them off.


----------



## Eckhoff Const (Jan 7, 2007)

My joist jaws worked get for first few hours that they worked. The under sized screw inside the clamp broke. I am currently trying to get mine fixed.


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

azgardener said:


> I would have been laughed off a job had I used such a device. If you don't have enough sense to put your hangers on before you set your ledger board you have no business in the business. I can probably come up for a simpler, faster solution for any other use they have for that thing.


Personally, I have had crap luck with installing hangers before the joists. The width of PT lumber varies too much, even within the same shipment. Installing a hanger first and registering the joist at the bottom will only give you mis-alignment headaches. The joist jaw registers the joist to the top of the rim/ledger/beam and keeps it flush regardless of variations in joist width, which is much more important.

I do not own any joist jaws, but I can definately see them being very helpfull. And they will pay for themselves in a short period of time.



Jeff


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

I likem but $50 seems a little steep to me. I think i'll make a pair myself. 2" square tubing a bolt and nut $5 max and hour of time on a rainy day. I usually tack a board on top of joist or under rim when by my self. 
I see using them for rafter hanging. Even with 2 people when the ridge is over your head its hard to get the top lined up right and nail it too.
I also agree about NOT hanging joist hangers first. It does not work and is slower.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

12" QuikGrip clamp and 
a scrap of 1X works for me,
and I'm sure to have a bucket 
of each with me on every deck.


----------



## No1 Framer (Aug 13, 2008)

50$ for 2 in my eyes in not a deal at all.

Especially since you could get 6-10 clamps for that price that will do the same thing. Still a good idea just not for me.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

That thing looks so handy, I think I'll make a handfull in the morning and keep them in the truck. :thumbup:

Before, I had used a block on the ends as necessary.


----------



## whaler (Oct 22, 2008)

mickey mouse. enough said.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

mickey mouse was and is very popular


----------

